# Love ya, baby girl



## VincentParker (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello. This is my first time on the forum. Unfortunately, I found you all because Friday at 5:50pm my baby girl, Jazzmine, left this world in my arms.

Jazzmine, or Jazz for short, was a 14 year old short hair domestic. She has black and white markings and is the most beautiful animal I have ever known.

Prior to meeting her, I was a dog person. And honestly, I hated cats. But, when we saw each other....and it might sound a little weird....but it was love at first sight. It was honestly like we had known each other forever. There was no mistaking....this was my Jazzmine and I was hers.

For the next 14 years we shared a good life together. I have never known another animal, not a dog or any other, that had such a personality. We had our routines and I depended on her as much as she depended on me.

Every day when I got home she would be at the door waiting. I would throw my keys on the little coat rack/table and scoop her up. Then I would walk her around the house for half an hour while she laid in my arms and purred.

Treat time was always fun. I had a special treat noise that I would make and you could hear her racing to get to the kitchen. If she was upstairs on the bed you would hear the thump as she jumped to the floor, hear her racing down the stairs and she would skid around the corner so excited. Treat time, treat time!

She liked to play hide and seek with me, although she always won. She could always find me and her favorite thing was to hide and right when I got right up close to her she would jump out, jump in the air and tap me on my thigh or butt and take off running again. You would think after 14 years I would get used to it but she could always surprise me and even make me jump a little.

Most of the time when we played though, she would just watch ME play with her toys. I know she was thinking, "What a simple human." I would spend hours playing with her mice while she just watched.

Only a few people (3 actually) could touch her. All of my friends loved her, but they knew not to touch. She would torment a couple of my friends. They would be sitting on the couch watching television and she would walk down the back of the couch, hit them on the head, and then take off running. It was funny to me and her...they never liked it.

But, that was who she was. She had her rules, she was very proud when other people were around and she was very prissy. Daddy's little girl.

We slept together every night. She either slept between my legs or curled up in my armpit or under my chin. Which, in itself was a feat because she was a very big girl.

She likes to give me what I call "sexy eyes" when she's feeling contented. She would lay on the floor on her back and just squint her eyes at me and purr. It was her way of saying "I love you", I think.

For the past couple of weeks she started to go downhill. At first we thought it was a hairball that got stuck and tried to treat her for that. But after a week I realized something was very wrong. She stopped eating mostly (she used to eat A LOT), and just laid around. She stopped sleeping with me and that's when I got really worried.

I called my vet after a week of treating her for a hairball and he said something was very wrong and I needed to take her to the emergency room.

It was there that we discovered her white blood cell count was extremely high and she had fluid building up around her heart and lungs. He said time was running out. I took her home to say goodbye and make sure she knew that I loved her.

Mid-day Friday she jumped from one of her perches by the window and she made a sound. It was sleight and most people would not even hear it, but I did. I knew she was getting uncomfortable and the time had come.

So, I kissed her, and we had a talk. Then, we got in the truck and went to her vet one last time. 

He let me hold her and talk to her while he prepared the needle. And just before he stuck it in her vein I kissed her on the nose and told her it would all be OK. I told him to go ahead and her and I just stared at each other. I know she knew. I tried to say I love you one more time but she was gone. I held her for a few minutes after just to make sure that if she still saw or felt or was anywhere in her brain, that she would still sense me there with her.

To date, that has been the worst day of my life. I've lost relatives and been through my share of ups and downs. But watching her go ripped me up in such a way as I have never felt. In my heart I know it was the right thing to do, and it was good for her that she was in my arms when she passed. But I felt my spirit break in half when the light went out of those big beautiful eyes. It's over.

Today, I finally got the courage up to bury her. I bought a water proof toolbox, wrapped her in two of my shirts and laid her in. I wrote her a letter and put that in along with a few of her favorite toys. Then I buried her in my back yard.

Although right now I feel numb, and am fairly confused and lost, I know that life goes on. I will never forget her and she will always have a home in my heart. One day if I am lucky I will find another cat that I can love and care for as much as Jazzmine, but right now I just can't fathom the idea.

She will always be my little girl.

So, that's the story of Jazzmine. She was a great kitty. Thank you all for listening and allowing me to pour out some feelings here.

And Jazz, it hurt to have to make that decision. But, I did it for you. No matter where you are right now and no matter what God or the universe has in store for you I want you to know that I love you. I always will. Forever you will be daddy's little girl. I love you...

Vince


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a beautiful love story!

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome Vince, though I am so sorry it is under such sad circumstances. atback I am certain Jazzmine knew of your love for her, it is evident in almost every word you wrote about her. What a beautiful relationship you had.
Please accept my condolences, and welcome to CatForum,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a special and wonderful relationship you and Jazzmine had! She sounds like a beautiful girl with so much personality. You were both lucky to be a part of one anothers lives and I am so sorry you lost her. They do seem to know, even when you have to make that painful last decision for them, that you love them and have their best interests at heart. Rest in peace sweet Jazzmine.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Vince, as Jazzmine was a blessing to you, you were truly a blessing to her. It's hard to explain the special relationship that develops, the love that grows and grows between us and our pets. But it's powerful, and the loss of that much loved pet is almost unbearable. You did what was best, of course, and you have given Jazzmine a wonderful tribute. 

I believe Jazzmine and you will be together again some day. Until then Jazzmine is surrounded by pure love, and is purring for the angels. May God bear you up through the terrible sadness you have now, and bless you someday soon with a precious cat that will help you through this loss. God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Vince what a beautiful tribute of Jazzmine. I had tears in my eyes reading it. She definitely picked you. Sounded like _love at first sight_ when you two met. What a special kitty she was. What a wonderful relationship you both had. Its so hard to release a companion animal from their suffering but its a gift to them. My heart goes out to you in your loss. She is happy and healthy waiting for you on the other side now. 

What a great cat dad you were to her and what a spunky sweet girl she was. We are so lucky to have the companion animals to journey with us thru life. Thank you for sharing a glimpse of her life with us.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm soooo sorry for your lose. atbackatbackatbackYour story broke my heart and I can't stop crying. Jazz sounds like she was an awesome cat. She is the type of cat I've always wanted but never found though I love my boys. I liked the part where she would play hide and seek and bonk your friends on the head and take off.

Kathy


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Vince, what a beautiful tribute to your dear Jazzmine - how awesome you had so many wonderful days together - fourteen years!!! What a rich life the two of you shared! I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if she visits you in some way soon - in a dream or a quick glimpse from the corner of one eye - just to let you know that she is fine in great beyond.

And welcome to the Cat Forum...the place where everyone understands exactly what you mean when it's about cats.... 

Fran

P.S. And if you're up to sharing a photo or two, we'd love it (and so would Jazz, no doubt ;-) )


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You and Jazz shared a glorious relationship which will stay with you until you meet again. How wonderful that it was able to last for 14 years.

I am sorry that she had to cross over the Bridge, but you gave her you final act of love by helping her return to a place where she is pain free and bopping people on the head.

Good thoughts to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Snow_Leopard_Rawr (Jul 3, 2010)

You know how to make people cry 


I'm so sorry for your loss, you two had a wonderful relationship. 

atback


----------

